# Video: Palm Beach Florida Spearfishing 10-1-11



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Headed out of Palm Beach Inlet Saturday morning and was greeted with calm seas and a beautiful sunrise. Started off hunting in the bluewater and spent the rest of the day focusing on artificial and natural reefs in the 65-85' range. Excellent visibility and very little current made for outstanding diving conditions. We landed several snappers, triggerfish, jacks and rainbow runners. Saw many groupers although all on the small side. Except for the goliaths!

Here is the video:

http://vimeo.com/30129505


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

sweet video! Love the music


----------

